# Xbox disconnects from Xbox live every 5 minutes



## Rafael916 (May 13, 2011)

I recently bought an xbox, after ps3 problems, so I connected it. I bought a wireless adaptor but keeps disconnecting from my router every 5 minutes. Plzzzzzz help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

I would guess that this is a NAT issue. Can you take a look at the linked sticky below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/nat-issues-xbox-and-ps3-187282.html

Thanks,
Redeye


----------

